# Fieldcraft Survival, is SGM Mike Glover a member here?



## The Quartermaster (Jun 24, 2020)

If so, I have so many questions to ask and am interested in a pistol course. Private instruction even if I cannot get a class, that training calendar on site is booked for the classes here in Prescott, AZ.

We're both left eye dominant and right handed pistol shooters. On one of his latest uploads, he was on point with everything. I was impressed. I was even ecstatic that he lives here in the same town as I do even with the bulk of his company. I'm an okay shot. But as always, I still want to evolve and be better with on point instruction from someone that wears the same shoes as I do when it comes to what hand and which eye is dominant.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 25, 2020)

Unless an individual reveals his/her own name openly, this is an extremely egregious breach of etiquette on the boards.  Check yourself.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Jun 25, 2020)

“First rule of Shadowspear...”


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 25, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> If so, I have so many questions to ask and am interested in a pistol course. Private instruction even if I cannot get a class, that training calendar on site is booked for the classes here in Prescott, AZ.
> 
> We're both left eye dominant and right handed pistol shooters. On one of his latest uploads, he was on point with everything. I was impressed. I was even ecstatic that he lives here in the same town as I do even with the bulk of his company. I'm an okay shot. But as always, I still want to evolve and be better with on point instruction from someone that wears the same shoes as I do when it comes to what hand and which eye is dominant.


You know there’s a public platform where people use their real names? You can also directly message said people... and usually find links to other sites where you can check and reserve course dates....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 25, 2020)

Locking this.

if who you are seeking is here, he knows how to PM you.


----------

